# WOW Over Flashed Base, Ink Pucker



## 1Surfrider (Apr 24, 2012)

Old Dog, that needs an answer.

M & R 10/12 Challenger.

65/90/65 durometer sqeegees, medium sharp.

All Rutland Regular Plastisols. All single stroke.

Full Back print 12' wide 7" tall

Shirts 100% cotton from White to Black, some garment dyed Comfort Colors, the rest Gildan 2000's

White/ 160 Mesh/ Static Screen at 27/n

Flash/ 930 degrees IR heat for five seconds

White (Soft Hand and Khaki added)/ 230 Mesh/ Static Screen at 27/n

Yellow/ 230 Mesh/ Static Screen at 27/n

Red/ 230 Mesh/ Static Screen at 27/n

Flash/ 980 degrees IR heat for five seconds

Black/ 230 Mesh/ Static Screen at 27/n

The problem is I'm getting white ink pucker after I print yellow and yellow and white ink pucker after I print the red.

Medium pressure and squeegee speed.

In an effort to beat it, I singled the wt under and didn't print the white over on the light and med colored garments. That helped a bit, since there was no second white.

On the darks though, two stokes under and single over.

I'm not putting down heaps of ink. I don't get caked build up on the backs of my screens. Just the usual small amount. I've been using Rutland for years just so I don't get ink build up.

I wonder if I have too much Soft Hand and Khaki Viscosity Reducer in the ink? The ink flows pretty well, it's not water but it's not mayonnaise either.

If you have a thought, I'd love to hear it.

But please, read what I wrote before you reply...asking me what I'm printing on or what ink I use, has already been answered.

Thank you in advance.


----------



## betweenmatt (Sep 20, 2014)

How exactly is it puckering? An image could help. If it's puckering immediately after the print, and not after the flash it sounds like the previous print is tacking to the next screen and being pulled up as the screen lifts. This can be due to improper flashing(usually under flashing), printing too fast after the flash(not giving the print time to cool down before the next print), shop humidity, emulsion quality, etc. It may be caused by thinning the inks, but I'm not very experienced with Rutlands inks so I can't comment on that.


----------

